# Bike Shipping



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

https://www.bikeflights.com/
This company has an ad on the sidebar of this site. I was very surprised how inexpensive to ship domestically. About $70 for a tandem, basically anywhere in the US. Anyone used them? Seems too good to be true...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

How about spinster.com? Anyone found a Ventana on there?
------------
WARMING, Every ad I have seen since clicking this link has been a Spinster ad. Not sure where this is going, but you have been warned.


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have used bikeflights, they are legit.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks anthem


----------

